# Débutant Mac - Problème VMWare et ubuntu 12.04



## Freiyer (11 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous 

Etant totalement débutant niveau Mac je me permet de venir vers vous pour un petit coup de main. 
En effet, j'essaie actuellement d'installer une VM ubuntu sur mon Mac Mini 2011 et je rencontre un problème qui m'était jusqu'alors totalement étranger. 

Au moment ou l'installation de ma machine virtuelle se lance ou devrait se lancer, les messages d'erreur suivant s'affiche:

-Impossible de récupérer les tailles de la zone du noyau.
-Échec d'initialisation du moniteur.
-Impossible de trouver un processus pair valide auquel se connecter

La fenêtre écran de ma VM devient alors à nouveau noire et rien ne se passe. Aucune installation.

Quelqu'un serait-il à même de m'éclairer??


----------



## IronJason (11 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,

Je viens d'avoir le même problème mais moi mes machines étaient déjà installées et impossible de les démarrer. Aucune des trois (Windows 7, Windows XP, Ubuntu). Bref après avoir mis à jour Vmware fusion tout rentre dans l'ordre pour moi.

Direction menu VMWARE FUSION tout en haut, Vérifier les mises à jour et l'affaire est dans le sac.

Bonne soirée.


----------



## Freiyer (12 Mai 2012)

Bon, après quelques déboires d'installation, ma VM fonctionne enfin correctement.

Il s'agissait bien d'un simple soucis de mise à jour de version. 
Merci de ton aide


----------



## nicau66 (25 Mai 2012)

Salut Freiyer et IronJason,
J'ai le même probléme que vous ....quand je demande recherche de mise a jour dans Fusion, il me redirige directement vers la nouvelle version 4, ma question est de savoir si je dois réinstaler windows une fois la mise a jour effectuer ?
Mon gros souci, c'est que dans windows j'ai toute ma facturation......(pas sauvegardé ....)
Merci de votre réponse....


----------



## chloemo (25 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, j'ai rencontré également le même problème juste après avoir fait la mise à jour de Mac OS X. Mon fusion m'indique les même phrases, cependant il ne veut pas se connecter à internet afin d'effectuer la mise à jour de fusion. Je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde et je dois ABSOLUMENT récupérer mes dossiers présents dans Windows. 
Quelqu'un pourrai m'indiquer si c'est possible de récupérer au moins mes fichiers présents dans Windows depuis mon Mac ? 
Merci à tous !


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2012)

Changer de version de Fusion n'implique pas de réinstaller Windows. Simplement, les machines virtuelles seront (éventuellement) à mettre à jour aussi : VMWare Tools et typologie propre à VMWare.
Pour Linux c'est en général plus tordu (le mode de livraison des extensions n'est pas très réussi) mais pour Windows je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème.

Sinon que, après être passé à Fusion 4 je suis revenu à Fusion 3 car ce dernier marchait mieux !! Il y avait un souci avec les pilotes graphiques qui rendait tout déplacement de fenêtre fastidieux dans mes machines W2K et W2K3.

Reste que faire une sauvegarde d'une VM est simple : on l'arrête, on copie le dossier, on la relance. Il FAUT le faire !


----------

